
The Last Honky-Tonk - samsolomon
http://clatl.com/atlanta/southern-comfort-the-last-local-honky-tonk/Content?oid=16858453&showFullText=true
======
Outdoorsman
A wonderful write-up and great photography...

I especially enjoyed the diversity evidenced in the photos...what a variety of
personalities...

The band shifting on-the-fly to a hoedown when a fight broke out...this place
had personality!

This quote did it for me:

>George F. Jones, the owner of the bar, has given to charity within his
community for decades. One might not notice it at first, but upon entering the
bar, there is a whole wall dedicated to honors and awards that Mr. Jones has
received on behalf of his generosity. He and his staff have held countless
benefit concerts and fundraisers for folks who have been down on hard times,
who couldn't pay their bills, or bury their loved ones. Southern Comfort has
done well in creating community, and a wonderfully diverse community at that.<

That sort of magnanimity seldom goes unnoticed by patrons to any business...if
you're interested in longevity there's a really good lesson there...

